
Got 15 minutes and want to learn Git? - fgeorgy
https://try.github.io/levels/1/challenges/1
======
gpetukhov
What helped me make Git click was learning how to use SourceTree. It has
intuitive UI (compared to GitHub Desktop) accompanied by a pretty graph of
commits. Can't recommend it enough for "visual" type of people like me.

~~~
IshKebab
I totally agree. Git is definitely a visual activity (as admitted by the
existence of git tree). Kind of like how most sane people don't use text-based
file browsers.

Actually I don't think SourceTree goes far enough. For example why can't I
drag and drop branch labels onto commits to move them?

~~~
renox
>I totally agree. Git is definitely a visual activity (as admitted by the
existence of git tree).

Maybe it depends on the user? I don't find the git visual tool very useful..

------
olivierlacan
Hey folks, we (Code School) made this with GitHub in 2012. It keeps being
plopped on HN year after year which is great but it would be nice if everybody
realized that we did this as an introduction to Git — not as an end-all-be-
all.

We make interactive courses, and we have an entire Git Path where we get into
Git a lore more deeply. Try Git was build as a free resource at a time where a
lot of people were very Git shy. It's been mostly left alone since then. I'd
love for us to revise it, but sadly we haven't had the time since.

~~~
problems
Have a link to your more advanced Git courses? I feel like I've got a solid
grasp on the basics, but could use some help with more advanced features, when
I get into hairier reverts, rebases and merges things can get confusing.

~~~
dyogenez
(Hey hey! I'm also from Code School. Normally wouldn't want to sound too
market-y and respond, but also didn't want to leave this one unanswered. The
follow-up courses are paid.)

Here's our git path, with covers a bunch of Git topics:
[https://www.codeschool.com/learn/git](https://www.codeschool.com/learn/git)

In Git Real and Git Real 2, we cover cloning, branching, rebasing, stashing,
submodules and more.

In Mastering GitHub, you move out of the browser, and all of your work is done
on a fork of a GitHub repository -- with our bot collaborating and checking
your work on there.

------
IshKebab
... then wait until you have more time? Git is confusing and definitely takes
longer than 15 minutes to learn to any useful degree.

~~~
kornish
I don't think they're advertising complete mastery, here – just showing how
the barrier to entry isn't high for basic use.

There's "tutorial" in the title tag and "try" in the URL; cut them some slack.

------
20years
I really like this tutorial format. Little slow after typing some commands but
the layout and instant feedback is really nice. Super easy to understand and
follow.

------
jamesmunns
I spent 10 minutes trying to break it. Some shell-ish commands are provided
and work sometimes (ls, echo, cat), but not all the time. I probably should
just look at the source to figure out if there is just some js object acting
like a shell, but I was secretly hoping they really were so bold as to set it
up to trigger a lambda, or start a docker image with each saved state.

~~~
renz45
Hi James I worked on this course a few years back. This predates docker, so I
want to say we used a combination of some sort of jail, the correct privs, app
armor, and of course isolated servers. :) It is actually running the commands
on a real server, its just really locked down to the point of even removing
some of the normal shell commands from the user that's running.

------
aesthetics1
This is cool. Seems a little slow to react though, and I wonder if this could
throw some people off.

